# my 320d @ Bets-y-coed, wales.



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Saw some pics on BabyBmw last week @ a place called Bets-y-Coed so thought **** it, nothing to do on sunday, i'll have a drive - practice more with the DSLR mrs got me for xmas

hope you like 





















































[/


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics. Lovely round there, not far from us. Lucky to get the only day this year we've had no rain! That may have well been Summer for us.:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. 

Rare to see silver window trim on an M Sport. 

The girl looks as if she is just about to scratch your car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nice like the 3rd one the best pitty someone tried to nick your valve caps on one of the pics though lol


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, still got lots to learn with the DSLR, so apologies for the random lighting conditions on the various pics. 

Cheers Kerr, indeed it is rare to have the trim, i really don't like it, it was an older gentleman who bought the car new & specced it with the chromeline, what are your thoughts on it? Was thinking of gettting it wrapped but some say it suits the white? Will have to check to see if she's scratched it or nicked the dust caps tonight :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Silver on white looks fine.Not a fan of silver on a dark coloured car. I'd prefer black.

Just a personal preference and everyone's taste is different.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

indeedy, might leave it then


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Great pics of an awesome car.

I think the silver trims look really cool with white. Mine has the black trim but the colours a lot darker couldn't imagine mine with the silver but spot on with yours.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much Deano, thats very kind


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I wanted a white one too 

Couldn't find one in budget so ended up with this one - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325915

Excuse the pics they are nothing like yours (the Mrs was making tea so she isn't about in mine) despite owning a DSLR I cannot use it loooool.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice indeed mate! & A 325D too - i wanted one of those but couldn't find one on AUC that was a manual 

Looks like Sparkling Graphite Metallic too, awesome colour, my girlfriends 123d is that colour, amazing flake pop! http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=327461


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Thanks mate, it's a manual too  I searched high and low to get either a 325 or 330D in manual with all the toys, my only compromise was the colour and as you say it is still a lovely colour. 

That is another lovely BM, those 123's are supposed to be pretty quick too aren't they? I was just looking into the differences between the 325 and 330D and read that if I replace my injectors with that from a 335D with a map I should so just over 300BHP which is nice but not sure if I can warrant the drop in economy and the outlay of £2k.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah that was my search criteria initally! I compromised with a 320d in the end as its still 184 bhp , 100 quid a year tax & does 50mpg comfortably, missing that 6 cyl torque & noise though  

Yeah its pretty quick! A Lot quicker than my car  Which is a pisser :lol: 

sounds good mate, i think even just a map on yours will take it to the same or more BHP/torque as a 330d


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

It will do indeed but it won't go to a mapped 330 

I am averaging on 36.6MPG at the moment which isn't bad for a 3 litre straight six turbo, tax is only £175 for the year which again not bad. 

The engine does sound ok even for a diesel I was going to put a Eisenmann back on it which gives it some character but at £800 for some noise I think I can live without that. 

184BHP is still a pretty quick car and the 0-60 is marginal from mine to yours.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice pictures. Love the wheels especially on the car!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely car and good pic location, but there's someone messing with your wheels.......:wave: :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much guys,

SBF - i know i've told her to keep her hands off my car, she has a 1 series & is always pinching mine!!

I've had to get used to this sight :lol:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks very good!

Great part of the world.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks mate, sure is! EVen if they do molest sheep


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking good!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks Gary! I bet like me your missing BabyBmw @ the mo?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The better half seems to comfortable in that drivers seat, so are you a good passenger lol


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> The better half seems to comfortable in that drivers seat, so are you a good passenger lol


The thing is I'm a terrible passenger, tried having a sleep on the way home with one eye open :lol:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful bmw


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Neno330 said:


> beautiful bmw


Thanks mate


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

jay_bmw said:


> Saw some pics on BabyBmw last week @ a place called Bets-y-Coed


It's Betws Y Coed



jay_bmw said:


> EVen if they do molest sheep


Not funny in the slightest.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

taffy said:


> It's Betws Y Coed
> 
> Not funny in the slightest.


I am not welsh, thank Buggery, thanks for the pedantic reply.

as for your seccond remark, I suggest you go get a sense of humour.


----------

